# Altered Coca-Cola bottle



## midway49 (Apr 22, 2018)

Recently dug this Wilmore, Ky Bottling Works.   Seems they had been a Coca-Cola franchise-  wanted to keep using similar mold- and altered bottle or mold to remove "Coca-Cola/  Trade Mark Registered".   First 2 pics show bottle, 3rd pic shows unaltered mold on a damaged bottle.


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 22, 2018)

That's awesome! Very interesting bottle. Congratulations!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 22, 2018)

They certainly beat the devil out of that part of the mould.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 22, 2018)

That is such a cool find!  Never seen one like that before.  



Spirit Bear said:


> They certainly beat the devil out of that part of the mould.


It wasn't the mold, it was the bottle itself.  They used something, I'm guessing sand blasting, to remove the logo from the bottle so they didn't have to buy more stock after losing/abandoning the franchise (I assume).  There's a crinkly Orange Crush bottle I see regularly in an antique store which has had the embossing blasted off for what I assume is a similar reason.  I'm always tempted to buy it, but reconsider when I realize it's $10 for a damaged Crush bottle with no provenance.


----------



## midway49 (Apr 23, 2018)

My first impression was that they ground or blasted the bottle.  But then thought that too labor intensive if they had many bottles to do.  but now do believe that they altered the bottle and not the mold.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2018)

What they might have done was cut a hole into a piece of steel to fit over each bottle so only the logo was showing to the sandblaster, that probably wouldn't have been too labour-intensive.  Or they could have just ground them off one by one, even that would likely have been cheaper than ordering a new batch.


----------



## Nactex (Apr 25, 2018)

Wilmore. KY is not listed in Porters Book, so this is an unknown Coca Cola bottle. At least the one with the script is and considered valuable, even damaged.  The other might also be one since you can make out the Coca Cola through the removal.


----------



## midway49 (Apr 25, 2018)

Supposedly 2 or 3 with "Coca-Cola" exists.  I have never seen them.  I was at the site when the damaged example pictured was dug.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 25, 2018)

WOW, congrats on a rare find. Very Interesting. LEON.


----------



## rich (Apr 26, 2018)

Never have I thought the bottler would take center stage, I have much to learn about Coca Cola bottles.  
!!!!!Has anyone ever heard of or seen a bottle with a molded a Coca Coca label?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 26, 2018)

rich said:


> Never have I thought the bottler would take center stage, I have much to learn about Coca Cola bottles.
> !!!!!Has anyone ever heard of or seen a bottle with a molded a Coca Coca label?


Yes this was quite common back in the early days of Coca Cola before they standardized the bottles.  I'm not sure what you're asking in your question, do you mean an embossed label in the style of the paper labels?  Some of the No Deposit No Return bottles used a design somewhat like that.


----------



## oldcokes (May 2, 2018)

I have three Georgia script straight-side Coke bottles that have a "PROPERTY OF COCA-COCA..." (etc) side mold. Very interesting error!


----------



## rich (May 3, 2018)

Yes, I agree the error is interesting,  back in the day when the drug was used in the recipe might be the reason for the error if the bottle maker was paid in trade. OMG!


----------

